# Impact LS-96HAB issues



## 412 Burgh (Jun 27, 2012)

Just received it in the mail today. 2 questions

1. It should fit my alienbee without any attachments correct?

2. secondly and most importantly, this light stand won't fully collapse at the feet. Maybe I'm missing something here but it sits about 6 inches out from the center of the stand. This is terrible. It was shipped fully collapsed maybe I'm just missing something and it's a rookie mistake. Until I get an answer I will continue to play with it. 


Impact Air-Cushioned Heavy Duty Light Stand - Black, LS-96HAB


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jun 27, 2012)

412 Burgh said:


> Just received it in the mail today. 2 questions
> 
> 1. It should fit my alienbee without any attachments correct?
> 
> ...



Surprisingly, it was a rookie mistake... DOH! I feel stupid!


----------

